# E Collar Opinions



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

I have been reading a lot about many of the collars and I am stuck between the Dogtra 1600 NCP, 1700NCP or the Tri Tronics Sport Combo G 3. I am an amateur trainer and a die hard waterfowler. I need a really tough and rugid collar. Any advice or opinions, or to let me know I am way off and need to look at another brand would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Tri tronics is the only way to go. see the thread about customer service from TT on the main forum


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

*Dogtra*

I've had many brands, but my all-time favorite is the Dogtra 1800.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

For me the Dogtra line can't be beat for the durability. I had the 1200NCP for 4 years and put it through ringer. Ran it for countless hours in extreme conditions; cold, ice, rocks, sand, heat, etc. The collar was never babied, it was thrown in the back of the truck, bounced around on gravel roads, etc. Very much to my amazement it never missed a lick. Had it broken I wouldn't have been suprised and it would have been no fault of Dogtra's. This year I decided to move up to the 3500 NCP Super-X because of all the additional features it offered that my old 1200 NCP didn't. I decided to send my 1200NCP back to get it refurbished once and keep it for a back up. Called customer service and they were very helpful. Sent them the collar and they had it back in less than 10 business days looking like brand new. Everybody has a story regardless of what brand you look at, I know from my personal experience I'll never have anything but a Dogtra.


----------



## Markjens (Nov 20, 2005)

*Dogtra*

I am a Dogtra fan....I have the 2 dog 1700 Ncp. I have not had one problem....I can't say that for the other brands I've used.

For me the LCD screen is nice so I can see the exact intensity level....and it holds a nice long charge.


----------



## Rhett Riddle (May 16, 2006)

I would go with the dogtra 1700. Its a great collar, that I've gotten great results with. I would recommend it to anyone. I know when I go into the field that I have a reliable product.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Dogtra is the way i would go also look at the new 3500 dogtra has.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

*One more question*

Just wanted to thank everyone for all the advice. I have heard with the dogtra 1700 it is really easy to get in a bad habit of cranking up the intensity to high with the free dial since it goes from 0-127. Has anyone had any problems with this? I have spoken with a few guys who said that's one feature they did not like. Any more advice on this would be great. Thanks again!!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: One more question*



quackem1 said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone for all the advice. I have heard with the dogtra 1700 it is really easy to get in a bad habit of cranking up the intensity to high with the free dial since it goes from 0-127. Has anyone had any problems with this? I have spoken with a few guys who said that's one feature they did not like. Any more advice on this would be great. Thanks again!!


Have never had a problem , really i think its a great advantage being able to see exactly where u r at so u dont go to high.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Also, Regarding the rheostat turning on any Dogtra e-collar.
Go try one out and you'll see for yourself the chances of it turning by 
accident
are very slim or none. It takes two fingers to turn the rheostat.
As for "cranking it up to high" couldn't this happen with any e-collar
if you're not paying attention?


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

*1800*

The 1800 has "clicks", my 2000 doesn't. The clicks and smaller size and belt around the receiver are why I prefer the 1800, but the 2000 has been very durable.

TT Flyway and 200 are great collars, too, but I don't have a comparison with the newest models or with the 1700 & 3500 Dogtras.


----------



## texasbirdhunter (Jul 8, 2007)

*e-collars*

If you want a collar that is durable, has a great warranty, if you ever have a problem, and is still made in America, you only have one choice, TT , which in my opinion is the finest one out there---


----------

